# Recent Pics of my SE-R!



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks nice! Got the t-shirt there to cover the dirty fluid tanks???? 

Looks good man


----------



## Hatchetrun (Dec 31, 2003)

where u get the side skirts... im looking for my 93 b13


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i used to not like b13s....but lookin at ur car makes me want one now...damn im feelin it....goood job!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice. what kind of gauge is that under the hood? oil pressure?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice lookin classic, what numbers is it puttin down?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

wow bro....how much did the grill,bumper,amber lenses, and skirts cost you? I mean that as like separately lol. plz reply i want sum myself! lataz


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Your car is still as tight as ever.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i love that body style so much, and the color, and everything else. incredible car!


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

i dont have a sentra but, urs looks real neat. :cheers:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

rob the b13 is looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sprayin huh?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice wheels (I have the same)


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

tight ride keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

Sweet ride!!. I love the look of the sunny front end. Where did you pick yours up at?


----------

